# Head Tilt



## Blossom (Sep 10, 2007)

What is head tilt? is it serious? What causes it?

My 5 month old female dumbo rat seems to have a head tilt problem, it happened really sudden. Is this bought on by stress? she fell off her cage the other day, no physical injuries but could this stressful thing have caused it?
She is still the same old live wire, rocket up her arse manner and still eats anything given to her.

SHe has been to the vets a while ago as she went a bit silly then and vet said it's something that happens and there is no real cure, she will adapt to her new angle on things.

ANy thoughts???
Cheers


----------



## chrisstrikeagain (Apr 10, 2007)

Let me understand better...your vet said a head til has no cure and she'll adjust?
If thats what he said, i strongly disagree.

Head tilt can be a neck injury, but more commonly an inner ear infection which can be serious.

I believe there is something else to cause it. Someone else should be able to tell you.


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

I think inner ear infection is the main one, which can easily be treated with antibiotics and steroids. If it's left untreated, it can do permanent damage to the rat's sense of balance, which would cause the rat to have trouble eating and drinking. The next stage after the tilt is walking in circles or rolling over and over. I think you need to get a second opinion.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Definitely a second opinion. Most cases of head tilt can be fixed.


----------



## Blossom (Sep 10, 2007)

I had a feeling this was the response i was going to get.
Will take her back and let you know how she gets on.

Thank you everyone


----------



## Blossom (Sep 10, 2007)

Update on my little sweetie.
She has had an anti inflamatory jab and a course of good ole Batryll.

Â£20 lighter in my wallet but she's worth every penny.


----------



## chrisstrikeagain (Apr 10, 2007)

Just curious, did you go to a different vet this time?

And good to know you now have a diagnosis and treatment.


----------



## Blossom (Sep 10, 2007)

Hi, Yes i did go to a different vets, the first one was one that i had dealt with right at the beginning when i bought Izzie & Milly. They both were stuffed up with the good ole respirtory problem. They seemed to know alot.
My local vet was really nice (new).
Hopefully she will improve soon, don't like seeing her keep roling over. have to hold her with 2 hands when i lift her up.


----------



## Blossom (Sep 10, 2007)

my little Milly still has her head tilt, still giving her the AB's. No change in her energy, still the headless chicken mode. Distressing to see her flip over though. Will finish course of AB's and then tak eher back. Have a feeling it will be another course after this.


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

Hey,

I know it can't be easy seeing your rat like that. Sometimes, especially in the case of an inner ear infection, the tilt will remain. Of course, that depends on the infection itself, how long it's been there - usually the tilt only occurs once the infection itself is deep-set. 

But speaking from experience, once the course of anti-biotics is over and you can be sure that the infection is cleared up, and if the tilt is still there, it might not go away completely. Over time, though, the rat does learn to live with it, but as they are getting used to their (somewhat wonky) new perspective the best thing you can do is keep their cage as hospitable as possible. Mine had problems climbing, so I removed ladders etc.

Don't worry though, I'm sure the antibiotics will help. And if it's not a miracle cure, time may heal anyway!  Keep us posted


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

good luck with your baby! i'm sure that's heartwrenching to see, but with antibiotics and such, your baby really shouldn't be in any pain, if that makes you feel any better. she's probably just frustrated with her crooked cage.


----------

